# Email-Header auslesen



## Uli (15. Februar 2002)

Hallo!

Ich bin ein VB Anfänger und möchte in einem Programm verschiedene Informationen aus einer Email auslesen.

Das funktioniert auch schon so weit, nur an den Email Header, indem die EmailServer stehen über die die Email gelaufen ist, komm ich nicht ran.

Ich wäre sehr Dankbar, wenn jemand mir weiterhelfen könnte.
Danke im schon mal vor ab.

Uli


----------



## Johannes Postler (15. Februar 2002)

ich kenne mich damit auch nicht aus, will aber auch so was ähnliches machen

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Dario Linsky (15. Februar 2002)

habt ihr euch schonmal den aufbau einer email angesehen? afaik geht der gesamte header bis zur ersten leerzeile. und in jeder header-zeile steht vor dem ersten doppelpunkt der zweck der jeweiligen zeile.

da eine email an sich nur ascii-text ist, kann man das ganze ziemlich einfach in seine einzelteile zerlegen.


----------



## bartman336 (15. Februar 2002)

vielleicht hilft euch das hier ja weiter
http://www.thomas-fahle.de/pub/perl/Mail_and_News/Telnet_POP3.html
<-- erklärt einmal wie man ein pop3 postfach per telnet abruft (kann man dann zum Beispiel direkt per winsock machen)
http://www.thomas-fahle.de/pub/perl/Mail_and_News/MailHeader.html <-- erklärt nochmal genauer wie der Mailheader aufgebaut ist

und dann fehlt nur noch ein vernünftiges parsen und dem mailabruf steht nix mehr im wege


----------



## Uli (18. Februar 2002)

Hi.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Perl geht nicht, da ich keinen Zugriff auf den Webserver habe.
Bei Telnet muss ich Eingaben in der Konsole machen und ich glaube das geht nicht, oder?

Gibt es keine Lösung in der Art wie: ObjIt(Index).Subject
um das Subjekt  der Mail auszulesen?

CU


----------



## Uli (18. Februar 2002)

Hi.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Perl geht nicht, da ich keinen Zugriff auf den Webserver habe.
Bei Telnet muss ich Eingaben in der Konsole machen und ich glaube das geht nicht, oder?

Gibt es keine Lösung in der Art wie: ObjIt(Index).Subject
um das Subjekt  der Mail auszulesen?

CU


----------



## bartman336 (18. Februar 2002)

kann sein das wir beide jetzt aneinander vorbei reden aber ich hab da mal nen kleines porgramm geprogt was sich mit dem mailserver verbindet und dann die erste mail abruft die auf dem server liegt.

vielleicht hilft dir das etwas weiter. 

das ganze macht per winsock einfach nur das was du sonst mit telnet (oder auch dein mailprogramm nur da sieht man es nicht) machen würdest also mal ne beispiel telnet session das fettgedruckte ist was man selber tippt und das kursive was als antwort vom server kommt.

-------------------------------------------

```
c:\telnet mail.gmx.net 110
+OK GMX POP3 StreamProxy ready <7428.1014043302@mp009-rz3>
USER <username>
+OK May I have your password, please?
PASS <passwort>
+OK mailbox has 3 messages (13547 octets)
LIST
+OK mailbox has 3 messages (13547 octets)
1 9052
2 1871
3 2624
.
RETR 2
Return-Path: <cgi-mailer-bounces@kundenserver.de>
X-Flags: 0000
Delivered-To: GMX delivery to bartman336@gmx.net
Received: (qmail 15075 invoked by uid 0); 18 Feb 2002 09:43:53 -0000
Received: from mout01.kundenserver.de (195.20.224.132)
  by mx0.gmx.net (mx028-rz3) with SMTP; 18 Feb 2002 09:43:53 -0000
Received: from  (helo=mxbulk00.kundenserver.de)
        by mout01.kundenserver.de with esmtp (Exim 2.12 #2)
        id 16ckKv-0003dI-00
        for bartman336@gmx.net; Mon, 18 Feb 2002 10:43:53 +0100
Received: from  (helo=infong19)
        by mxbulk00.kundenserver.de with smtp (Exim 3.22 #2)
        id 16ckKq-0004Lf-00
        for bartman336@gmx.net; Mon, 18 Feb 2002 10:43:48 +0100
Received: by infong19 (sSMTP sendmail emulation); Mon, 18 Feb 2002 10:43:48 +0100
X-Complaints-To: abuse@kundenserver.de
X-Sender-Info: 17088386@infong19
Date: Mon, 18 Feb 2002 10:43:48 +0100
Precedence: bulk
To: bartman336@gmx.net
Subject: Antwort auf Beitrag 'Qiuzz: Filmtitel'
From: "::tutorials.de:: forum Mailer" <admin@tutorials.de>
Message-Id: <E16ckKq-0004Lf-00@mxbulk00.kundenserver.de>

Hi bartman336,

.
DELE 2
+OK message deleted
EXIT
-ERR unknown command
QUIT
+OK bye
```
-------------------------------------------

zur erklärung zu dem punkten nach "RETR 2"
die eigentliche nachricht geht immer nach der ersten leerzeile los was halt auch immer das ende des headers signalisiert. der inhalt und aufbau des headers sollte mit den oben schonmal genannten links klar werden. 
sollten noch weiter fragen auftauchen meld dich einfach nochmal


----------



## Uli (20. Februar 2002)

Hi!

Super, vielen Dank! Ich werde es gleich mal probieren.
Ergebnis wird dann nachgereicht.

Noch mal vielen Dank an Alle.

CU


----------



## Uli (20. Februar 2002)

Hi!

Winsock war eine super Idee, damit funktionierts.

Das Beispielprogramm ist genau richtig für mich gewesen.
Thanx a lot

Uli


----------

